# Schwarze Balken im Video? wie?



## baiL (18. März 2004)

huhu all!

hab folgende frage:

ich mache zur zeit ein video und möchte gerne wissen wie ich dem video bzw. einzelnen szenen oben und unten schwarze balken hinzufügen kann, so dass man das unterste und oberste nicht mehr sieht.

ich benutze adobe premiere 6.

thx schonmal!


----------



## goela (18. März 2004)

Ganz einfach!

1. Grafikprogramm öffnen (Photoshop, GIMP o.ä.)
2. Neues Bild (720x567) Hintergrund Transparent
3. Oben und unten schwarzen Balken zeichnen
4. Speichern als TIFF oder PSD (Photoshop)

5. Premiere öffnen
6. Bild in Projektordner laden
7. Bild auf Videospur2 ziehen
8. Bild selektieren - Rechte Maustaste - Videooptionen Transparenz
9. Transparenz Alpha-Kanal einstellen
10. Dialog schliessen

Das wars!


----------



## baiL (18. März 2004)

thx funktioniert einwandfrei!

^^


----------

